# Turn on Jvascript?



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

How do you turn on javascript in IE7 with Vista?
sorry I'm a IE noob cos I'm used to FF


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

Tools -> Internet Options

Security tab

Make sure Internet is highlighted.  Click on Custom Level button

Scroll down to where it says "Scripting."

Change "Active Scripting" to Enable or Prompt.


You should be able to access Internet Options via the Control Panel as well.


----------

